# Smoked Ribs



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The following is known as 3-2-1 ribs.

Ingredients:

- Pork ribs - Baby back or spare (I used a rack of both in this tutorial)
- Apple juice
- Yellow mustard
- Rub (Cooky's would work good)
- Worschestire sauce
- Honey
- Brown sugar
- BBQ sauce

Started this morning with the above ingredients.

Make sure to remove membrane from underside of the rib rack.










Mix 1/4 cup of mustard with 1 tablespoon of worschestire sauce and about 1/4 cup of apple juice. Coat both sides of ribs sparingly.










Coat both sides of ribs evenly with your favorite rub.










Place racks in preheated smoker. I used the Traegar that I got for Christmas and I used hickory flavored pellets.










Close lid and let smoke (150 - 180 degrees) for 3 hours.










Spray ribs with apple juice every hour to help keep meat moist.










Blue smoke is good.










After 3 hours, remove ribs and place aside. Increase smoker temperature to 225 degrees.

Place ribs on a double layer of heavy duty aluminum foil.










Spread an even layer of honey on ribs..










.. and an even layer of brown sugar on top of that.










Fold foil over ribs and pour a small amount of apple juice inside before sealing.










Return foiled ribs to smoker preheated to ~225.



















Kick back and watch football or waste your time reading UWN for 2 hours..

I monitored the smoker temp remotely.










Remove foiled ribs from smoker and set aside. Vent carefully (hot steam will escape!)










Remove rack from foil and brush with your favorite BBQ sauce. Omit BBQ sauce if you prefer.










Return to smoker (still at 225) for 30 minutes to 1 hour. This will let the sauce firm up so it is sticky..

Finished product.










Slice and serve.










Watch more football, eat and enjoy. |-O-|


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh baby! Sort of lost my train of thought when I saw that beer.

Looks awful good brother!-O>>-


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Ate some more tonight. Pretty darn good..


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll buy the ribs AND the beer if we can do that some weekend !!!
Looks great, I am a big ribs lover.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Made the mouth water right up. Love that Traegger.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh baby that looks good! I just spent the last half hour looking online for smokers. Traegers look like a nice set-up.
Plus, I need another activity that I can drink beer while doing.:grin:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

longbow said:


> Oh baby that looks good! I just spent the last half hour looking online for smokers. Traegers look like a nice set-up.
> Plus, I need another activity that I can drink beer while doing.:grin:


 Check out COSTCO. They have them on sale occassionaly. For a little cheaper.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Looks like I'll be doing a few more racks for the big game on Sunday. Mrs sawsman just informed me she invited a bazillion people over and the ribs from Costco are in the fridge to prove it. :shock:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

That just cruel. Nice work for sure a work of art.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Doin' Da' Ribs today.

Go Packers!


:EAT: :O--O:


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Camp Chef has a smoker out now that is just as good as the Treager and works as well or better. And, cost $100 less. Have demo'd both of them at the store and the Camp Chef is just as good.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

The genius of BBQ is that it takes what would normally be considered lower quality cuts of meat and it turns them into top quality eats.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

massmanute said:


> The genius of BBQ is that it takes what would normally be considered lower quality cuts of meat and it turns them into top quality eats.


Really?

My observation is that dumb ******* TV shows turned lower quality meats into top quality meats. For example, brisket use to be burger meat or corned beef around St Pat's Day.

.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

wyogoob said:


> Really?
> 
> My observation is that dumb ******* TV shows turned lower quality meats into top quality meats. For example, brisket use to be burger meat or corned beef around St Pat's Day.
> 
> .


Almost like two side of the same coin, or two corallaries of the same theorem, to cite the exact mathematical formulation of the problem.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> Doin' Da' Ribs today.
> 
> Go Packers!
> 
> :EAT: :O--O:


Pictures man!

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

massmanute said:


> Almost like two side of the same coin, or two corallaries of the same theorem, to cite the exact mathematical formulation of the problem.


Yeah, like I said.

.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Excellent- I bought some ribs yesterday- going to try this. Thanks

I did find out smoking salmon that the hickory pellets when you soak them in water fall to saw dust- had to keep them in a plastic bag- sit them outside in the 0 weather we are having and the froze in nice little bricks.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks for showing us the recipe, definitely going to try that. I'm going to change one ingredient though, and that's swap the Coor's for a Budweiser. 8)


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Smoking some as I type 9:43 A.M. Sat


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Awesome Packfish. I assume they turned out finger lickin' good?



.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

reheated a rack last night for the game- great- The only thing I did differently was with 1 of the racks I used real maple syrup instead of honey


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

.45 said:


> Oh baby! Sort of lost my train of thought when I saw that beer.
> 
> Had to stop reading and go get me a beer to finish reading


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Fowlmouth said:


> Thanks for showing us the recipe, definitely going to try that. I'm going to change one ingredient though, and that's swap the Coor's for a Budweiser. 8)


Why mess up a good recipe.


----------

